# Sony No.1 in North America



## jeffa4444 (Aug 31, 2018)

In the first half of 2018 according to an article in Ametaur Photographer Sony are No. 1 in full-frame cameras with either the A7R III, A7III and the new A9 with sports & press photographers in North America. 4 out of every 10 cameras being Sony. 

If this is true its no wonder Nikon are bringing out the Z6 & Z7 and that Canon will announce the EOS R & RF lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2018)

Old news, but thanks for sharing anyway. 

Worth keeping in mind that Sony has launched multiple FF MILCs recently, including a $2K model. Canon hasn't launched and recently, and the Nikon D850 has been out of stock at all major US online retailers for the same period when Sony outsold CaNikon. 

But kudos to Sony for being #1 in a subsegment of the ILC market, in one country, for 6 months. And kudos to Canon for being #1 in the entire ILC market, across the entire world, for >15 years and counting.


----------



## SOD (Sep 1, 2018)

It's not a subset. Sony is #1 in the entire ILC market, in the world, most likely. I can only verify that Canon is #1 in Japan while Sony is #1 in North America and #1 in China. Both North America and China are larger markets than Japan by quite some margin. I don't think Nikon does anywhere near the volume of Sony or Canon anymore. Also, bear in mind when you say Sony has released a ton of bodies lately and Canon hasn't, that Sony releases new bodies every year and Canon doesn't. So this is "as intended" and will likely continue along the same trajectory.

Canon looks ready for a huge release with the 24-70/2.0 zoom and 50/1.2 being released immediately for RF mount mirrorless. I think perhaps Canon will have a comeback starting now, but it probably will be more at the expense of Nikon than of Sony. I don't think Nikon is likely to ever move back up from the #3 spot.


----------

